# Santa brought me... a Canon 5Ds



## Mitica100 (Jan 1, 2020)

And loving it, after a first test! Need to take it out on a serious run now.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy new camera........


----------



## terri (Jan 1, 2020)

Congrats on the new gear!   You'll have to post your results after your first serious run with it.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 1, 2020)

Good Santa!!! What a great gift. You must have been a very good boy.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 1, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Good Santa!!! What a great gift. You must have been a very good boy.


I tried...


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 1, 2020)

terri said:


> Congrats on the new gear!   You'll have to post your results after your first serious run with it.


Thanks Terri, will do. Meanwhile Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## Original katomi (Jan 2, 2020)

Enjoy.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jan 2, 2020)

You will love your new camera.   I have a 5D and a 7D.  I find myself shooting with the 7D just as much as I do with the 5D.  Congrats on your new toy.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Jan 7, 2020)

Mitica100 said:


> And loving it, after a first test! Need to take it out on a serious run now.


Very lucky YOU!!!
I had to buy mine myself!
Had it going on 4 years, it’s an amazing camera. The detail it captures is amazing. I’ve used it on birds before, wow, the feather detail is stunning!
I’ve had mine on a 1000 serious runs, it’s a serious camera!!! The Xmas gift that will keep on giving! Enjoy it!!! 
SS


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 8, 2020)

I've been waiting for this............................................pics or it didn't happen. 

P.S. Congrats.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Jan 30, 2020)

Mitica100 said:


> And loving it, after a first test! Need to take it out on a serious run now.



So how’s that 5Ds working out?
Been on that serious run yet??? LoL 
SS


----------

